# Civ 2



## jms (Aug 1, 2009)

Never gets old, does it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope. It's still a classic.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Never played it, maybe im to old & missed it first time.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 1, 2009)

It does get old when Civ 3 and IV are both better games.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 1, 2009)

Civ4 is better, Civ3 i've already forgotten completely. The mods for Civ2 were the best by miles.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 1, 2009)

TBF, I didn't play a huge amount of Civ2.

I played a bit of Civ 3, but I think (despite the Luddite's complaints) Civ IV is definitely the best in series - especially with the By The Sword add-on.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2009)

i hated civ 3  games were too quick. Can't remebr if i played civ4 or not.

open source free version of civ2

dave


----------



## Random (Aug 1, 2009)

Civ 4 is nice, but requires far too much micro management to win on it after prince level imo. Civ 2 was just the right blend of detail and easy game play.  Nowadays I can beat it too easily even on the highest levels but I still play it through sometimes. It's a classic.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 12, 2009)

Haven't played Civ2 in years and refuse to try it again, that game drains the soul from you like few others. I remember very late nights playing it, having already won but still endlessly building railroads all over the place so I had ever more money to build ever bigger armies for no obvious reason.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have loved every civ game since the first. I even love most of the spinoffs like colonization and alpha centuri


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 13, 2009)

^both great games in their own right, especially Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 13, 2009)

It's between this and any iteration of champ/football manager for best PC game ever.


----------



## Silva (Aug 13, 2009)

Dunno, I was always more of a Colonization man myself (even if Sid Meyer's grasp of South American history is apalling ), and after Alpha Centauri it looked very stale, but I must say it's the best of all Civs I've played.


----------



## Random (Aug 13, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Haven't played Civ2 in years and refuse to try it again, that game drains the soul from you like few others. I remember very late nights playing it, having already won but still endlessly building railroads all over the place so I had ever more money to build ever bigger armies for no obvious reason.



I refuse to play now without the patch that automates settlers and engineers. Those long years of post-victory democracy, just terraforming the place and using my large cash surplus to buy enough improvements to carpet the land with my utopian nation and make tiny cities built on a glacier into a massive megacity, mmmmm


----------



## Crispy (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah civ 2 and carpets of railroads 

I'm on civ rev on the itouch now and it's quite a different beast. Lots of the fat trimmed off, faster builds & tech, smaller map. Every tile counts, every turn counts, every unit improvement counts. It's like civ on crack.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 13, 2009)

Civ 3 was my Waterloo. The AI on that motherfucker was savage.


----------

